# betta fish



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

hey I'm back! So i know this has nothing to do with hedgehogs but i thought maybe you guys could help me. So i have taken up a new hobby in betta breeding. I think its so much fun! i found a cite that i have gotten my male and female bettas from and they have very nice Betta's at amazing prices. but there is one Betta this cite does not carry and the would be the dumbo Betta A.K.A the elephant ear Betta or big ear Betta. the cites that carry them have them for like $15 for a female or $20 for a male and those are the cheapest. there was one that went for $1,000, but that was a rare one. Then the shipping is another $34 and i just want that one fish so i don't want to pay that much to have that one fish shipped to my house and no stores around here carry them. So i was wondering if any of you could help me find a good place to get one or have one that i could possibly buy from you. I am not looking for an expensive one i just want a nice one that would be a good breeder. i also don't want to pay much on shipping. i am going to try to create a new bread of betta because that would be really cool. So if any of you could help that would be great.


----------



## Altearithe (Jan 13, 2014)

Aquabid is the BEST place to get them. If you're not willing to spend money to get the best breeding pair possible from reputable breeders, then I don't recommend breeding. I've done my fair share of research on the topic 'cause my dad wanted to breed bettas from the pet store, which is a no-no. : P 
You also have to pay a bit on shipping or you'll end up with a dead betta if it takes too long to ship. So, the higher the shipping price, the faster the betta arrives, and the less likely it'd be DOA (dead on arrival).

Are you sure you're ready for ALL the betta fry that would be born? They have a good 100-500 from one mating. 
How about culling when they're older? This means killing the ones who aren't desirable, deformed, sick, or not top quality to be sold and it might be a large number of the spawn (may mean a pin to the brain method if not Clove oil method).

It'll be intense to care for fry too, especially feeding them baby brine shrimp, which you have to hatch and maintain and re-hatch over and over 'cause they don't survive for long.
And then housing them properly after a certain age. This means tons and tons of tubs or jars for them. Will you even have the space to have them all?
Fry are also susceptible to ich and that is not fun to deal with. At all.

And then comes selling the adults. People want unique fish and most want to know the genetic history of the fish. Would you be able to give prospective buyers the background info? 
How would you sell the fish? Have you researched pricing on betta breeds? Hardcore betta lovers will know proper pricing for what they're looking for.

If I recall properly, elephant ears are difficult to breed due to how heavy their fins are and genetics are usually not in their offspring's favor (due to how recessive the EE gene is). This may mean at least 3 generations of trying to breed for it.

Heck, have you talked to people on www.bettafish.com?
That's the betta husbandry community I used to go on for help and research and I recommend asking people there for input instead of asking us here. XD 
You'll get more feedback and support there about betta breeding from actual experienced breeders than here you know. 
Seriously, go there and talk to people there about breeding betta fish.

And also, breeding bettas means less time for your other pets and school you know. : P You're already strapped enough for time as it is from your last thread. Breeding bettas is almost a full-time profession.


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you so much and I want to buy from the best breeder and I have the money to do it. And I am ready for the many fry and know the best way to get a dumbo is to breed it with a relative(sister,mother,daughter.) And i dont like aquabid becuase i feel like im not seeing the real thing for instance i guy was selling a dumbo but it wasnt and i was so easy to tell. But theank you so much for the cite i will use it


----------



## Altearithe (Jan 13, 2014)

All right, as long as you're able to juggle absolutely everything I've listed in my other post. And remember to always refer to bettafish.com if you have any pressing trouble, ok? XD I only have experience with caring for bettas properly, so I can't help with any other advice, whereas there are better and more experienced people on the betta fish site. 

And with aquabid, you HAVE to sort which ones are the better ones. It may take a while, but there are very good breeders out there. Just because there's one that wasn't accurate doesn't mean it's all bad.  
EE are hard to breed, so they are expensive and people WILL try to scam buyers. It's like those sellers who split a plakat, halfmoon's, or other breed's tail to call it a double-tail to sell at a high price.

Otherwise, the site I linked has a forum where fish are sold. Always remember to do research before doing anything so that you don't end up with a lot of water and a lot of dead fish or any other pets you may want in the future. Gotta plan everything out responsibly and none of us on here want you to get in trouble with anything.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Lol it is funny how timely some posts on here are! I got my 3rd betta at work over the weekend, though not for breeding purposes.


----------



## MeowHype (Jan 29, 2014)

Before you breed them try to set up a micro worm colony. Baby bettas really cant eat anything else. Im sure you've done your research though! Make sure you change the corn meal or what ever you are using as a medium, I had a colony die on me because of some mold I didn't catch until it was too late. Its actually really cool to look at a micro worm colony because it just looks like a shimmering surface, but then you realize thats thousands of nematodes wiggling around.. 

I love bettas I currently have seven, in five tanks.
Two of the tanks are 10 gal that I added a divider and they house two bettas each. They can see each other, but they do not flair so much as to be stressed out. there is also some plants so they can be blocked from seeing each other. The reason I don't breed them is, if everything is done right, you have 400 + babies bettas to feed house and rehome, not to mention you have to separate every single one when they get big enough and From what I've read most betta breeders operated on a net loss and breed other things to make up for it. I've only read that its not profitable, I have no true experience. So good luck regardless if this is for learning, profit or fun. ^_^

You totally didn't ask for this. So sorry if I am tangent-ing but I never really got to brag about how I divided my tanks before so... lol
I divided the 10 gallon like this:
Ingredients.
1 empty dry clean 10 gallon aquarium
1 package of report covers WITH sliding binders.
1 rectangle of plastic canvas for cross stitching.
Aquarium sealant.


After the tank is clean and dry, measure half way across the tank and find a way to mark is so you can use the aquarium sealant on the sliding binder. "glue" with sealant the binders across from each other in the center of the tank. you may have to cut to size. Be generous. The first tank I did this way I only used a little and one of the sides is slowly coming undone. I had to tie to mesh in place for now.

They should be lined up exactly, because later you will slide the rectangle mesh into it, after the 48 hours it takes for the sealant to dry. You are going to have to cut the plastic mesh to size as well and be careful sliding it in. the top of aquariums usually have lips and you need to somewhat bend the mesh to fit it in without ripping off the binder you waited two days to seal. Once thats in and ready you can set up your tank with gravel and what not. I have one with gravel and one with substrate. With plans and gravel and stuff it gives each betta just enough room to be happy. Since they really do need at least 2.5 gal to truly thrive.


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you so much and do any of you understand how trans shipper( is it one word) works because thats one of my problems with ordering of aquabid. oh and also i saw a fish go for over $180 yesterday and it was a dumbo.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

10 gal is too small for even one betta. And at least 2.5 gal?! Too bad people still keep those poor fish in such small tanks. Especially in the US, where they have tiny betta aquariums. It hurts my heart. Please keep in mind that one betta needs at least a 60 cm aquarium. 
This is just sad.


----------

